# Auburn squirrels?



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

was thinking of hitting auburn wildlife area up for squirrel tomorrow morning. Ive been doing pretty good at west branch and figured I'd try to learn a new area. Any reports or direction on activity out there? Going in 100% not knowing what I'm walking into. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard its pretty swampy, which is probably dried up now, so pretty brushy. Not sure of nut trees, shotgun only I think..


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There are some hardwood areas above the swamp. I only hunted there once, but that was for rabbits. Probably good for squirrels too. There are some good squirrel areas in the Ladue public hunting areas too. Always seen more squirrel there than West Branch.


----------

